
Dear Facebook, why are Facebook Comments so unremittingly terrible? - intrasight
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/09/dear-facebook-why-are-facebook-comments-so-unremittingly-terrible/
======
intrasight
If I don't like a friends comments, I unfriend them. What is this "comment
spam" of which they speak?

